# Won't move 07 Honda 500fm



## macakm1 (Aug 17, 2014)

My first gear started to go out so decided to split the case replace first gear, install gear reduction, and economy clutch kit. Replaced all the seals in the motor. Put everything back together like book showed. Put the motor back in and it won't move.. drove fine before rebuild. Someone told me that there is something in the back half of the motor that you have to try to get the pins to ring their holes for it to work. Can anyone give me some info on what they are talking about.


----------

